# Atapi Dvd



## Rod Compton (Jun 15, 2008)

Computer does not recognize the DVD and DVD will not play...

Control Pannel -- Device Manager indicates that the DVD is there but it has a yellow symboll on it...

I was told to uninstall and reinstall...did that and nothing working...

Help...I am new at this stuff.

Thanks, Rod


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Rod, welcome to TSF

What make/model is the drive? Did it come with a software CD? Are your motherboard chipset drivers up to date?

You mentioned in your other posts (deleted for double-posting) that you get a Code 10 error - this means the driver needs to be reinstalled.


----------



## Rod Compton (Jun 15, 2008)

I went to the Microsoft web site...and went thru regedit Local Machine system, current controller, control, class, deleted the UpperFilters and deleted the lower filters , restarted, and whla...it is working...thanks, for the help...and suggestions


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting your solution. The filter registry edit is usually recommended when the drive can't be seen or reports a Code 39. Code 10 usually means drivers, but you got it working, that's the important thing. :smile:


----------



## outlaw_adkisson (Jun 18, 2008)

code 39 on atapi dvd and hp cd-writer plus asus motherboard and vista Chipset updated


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Run > regedit
Remove the Upperfilters and Lowerfilters values from this registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Then reboot.

Important: Make a backup (export) before making any changes to the registry.


----------

